# Rest in peace Sam - Hemangiosarcoma stinks!



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry you lost Sam so young. My heart goes out to you. I lost Lucy at 8 and just doesn't seem fair. Run free sweet Sam. Say hi to Lucy.
Prayers and hugs Sam's Mom.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Pghmom. I am so sorry for your loss of Sam. He was a beautiful dog. I love your picture of Sam with the Pittsburgh skyline behind him. Seven is way to short a time to be with us. I do hope you will stay around and share some of your loving stories about Sam. Feeling the guilt is part of the grieving process. I do hope you are able to get past that part in a hurry. I think Sam loved his life and probably was thrilled that you gave him extra family members to love. You will find that many of us have gone through something similar to you dealing with our loving goldens.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I am so sorry, 7 1/2 is so young. But I don't need to tell you that cancer doesn't care if they are young or old. I lost my first golden to hemangiosarcoma of the spleen and just lost another golden to complications from cancer. Sam is gorgeous, you can see that he was loved and well cared for. It's normal for you to feel some guilt, that is part of the grieving process. It's not easy to lose someone you love. Take care.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Sam. Sadly the greater the dog and the more we're attached, the harder it is to loose them. May time ease your feelings of pain and emptiness.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy Sam. My thoughts are with you.

Godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

My heart goes out to you and your family. Keeping you close in thought and prayer. There's nothing like the love or bond between a human and a golden. Be gentle and kind to yourself. We're battling cancer right now with Scout who is 9. We feel like any age is too young but Sam being 7 makes it extra hard. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Sam.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So very sorry for the tragic loss of Sam at such a young age. You should have had years ahead to enjoy each other. Sending healing thoughts to soothe your breaking heart!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Your right, 7 years old is way to young; we never have them long enough. My heart breaks for you. Run pain free sweet boy.


----------



## mcs0017 (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about this. We had a similar experience with our Golden a few years ago. I'm sure he was a great dog.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum. This is a good place to find people who will help you carry the load of grief. 

Please don't feel guilty. That doesn't serve either Sam or you. We do the best we can for our fur-kids, who mostly want us to be happy.

Peace be with you.


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of Sam. He was a beautiful boy who loved you to the end and would not want you to feel guilty. I hope you will be able to smile again soon. Maybe one day you can find another Golden to love. They won't be Sam but they will remind you of him.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear about Sam. 7 years old is way to young. I know, as do many on this forum, the feeling of being ripped off, the guilt that comes with thinking what you would have done differently had you know you had such little time. We lost our Oakley, age 9, to hemangio of the spleen on November 23rd and I cannot believe how much I miss him. The emptiness is indescribable. We had 3 hours from diagnosis and that belly tap that showed he was full of blood, to sending him to the Bridge. It took me another hour before I could even leave the vet's - I could not accept I would never see him again. This forum has been a godsend for me so I hope you do remain and find comfort in knowing we do understand and it is ok to vent, share your feelings and memories, or just simply let your tears flow. Rest peacefully Sam. I am sure Oakley will love having a new friend to romp with. Carol


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your boy Sam. Your post shows how much he was loved and will be missed.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry you lost Sam at such a young age. I know how you feel as I also lost a 7 year old male to hemangio on the heart. It was heart breaking. I love the picture of Sam against the Pgh skyline. Lovely picture of a very handsome dog. Rest in peace Sam.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

My heart hurts for you. Seven years isn't enough. We hope for ten at a minimum when we get our kids, but wish in our hearts they can stay forever. 

So many here have lost a golden to hemano, you're not alone.

Sending love from Canada.


----------



## madcatter (Aug 24, 2011)

Lucky and I send our deepest sympathies.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Your story is so sad and I relived every word as my husband and I went through the same turmoil with hemangiosarcoma. We have lost 4 goldens to that EVIL disease. We all understand your grief, your deep love for baby and how you wonder how to deal with the grief. All I can say is it does get easier and remember he is STILL with you but just in a different way.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

So sorry for your major loss.


----------



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

So sorry for you loss of Sam, he was a beautiful dog and I am sure that he knows he was loved by you. It is a pain that is indescribable when we loose these beautiful Goldens. It will take time I know. I pray that your pain eases and the tears stop and you find comfort in knowing that you did the right thing. God Bless.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Sam. We lost Fozzie at 9 to Hemangio, and Gallagher at 12. 7 is way too young. My heart truly goes out to you. It's so hard because you feel so helpless when they are going through it. There is great support on this forum. RIP Sam.


----------



## UplandHntr (Feb 24, 2011)

That is one handsome fella. Ive been there. I know your pain. So sorry


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of beautiful Sam. It really does hurt so bad to lose a golden best friend. You did the best for him that you possibly could and you freed him from his pain and took it on yourself, you gave him the final gift of love. We'd love to hear more stories and photos of Sam when you're ready. I also found this forum when we lost our 3yr old golden Daisy a year ago and I don't know how we'd have coped without it, so definitely stick around, we understand.


----------



## pghmom (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you all so much for your very kind words and support. It has been an extremely hard few days. I feel somewhat isolated in my grief because I have two young children, 2 1/2 and 4 months. I don't want to be weeping in front of them all day (which is what I feel like doing), so I hold it in and let loose when they are sleeping. Today when I came home from dinner with family and that nose wasn't waiting to poke through the crack in the door, it was a harsh reality. It is an eerie silence. There are still tufts of hair gathered in the corners of the room, which we jokingly called Sambleweeds , there are paw print swipes on the backdoor from him jumping up knowing my husband was home from work, there are toys laying in his toy box. My gentle giant is gone (around 85 lbs. and we kept him lean). I have never met a more cuddly dog in my life. He had very few flaws. His trick repertoire would have impressed the most skilled trainer. He would heel like he was glued to your body. My boy was so eager to please, and please he did. When we had our first child I knew he was the perfect dog to be around children, and I couldn't have been more right. He was a beautiful being, a beautiful soul. I've never had a more loyal friend. I just want to hug him so badly right now, run my fingers through his golden fur, kiss his nose, scratch that itch he can't get to. Missing him so bad. Sweet Sam, I wish you were here.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I am crying with you; for your loss, for your love of him, for your strength as you cope with your other obligations. I am so very sorry Sam had to leave you way too early.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Sam. Crying reading your posts, just one who loved so much could wrote those words full of sad emotions and pain. I know the hurt and heartbreak like many on this forum. Hugs.


----------



## lisa0721 (May 7, 2013)

*So Sorry for your Loss*

I understand your loss. We lost our Ginger just recently to this horrid thing. They go downhill so quickly, it's hard to just get a breath, let alone understand your dog is going too soon.

Hopefully, time has helped to heal your emotional wounds. They do live on forever in our hearts.


----------



## SandyM (May 31, 2013)

what a handsome boy he was. My heart goes out to you


----------



## Sirfoulhook (Dec 2, 2011)

A very handsome boy and way too young for that. Hope you are doing somewhat better these days. Never can replace them.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thinking of you, I added Sam to Golden at the Bridge 2013 list, I hope I have the right date. January 31st.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you for sharing that beautiful photo of your lovely boy, he really was so handsome. Please keep posting and tell us more about him when you're ready. It sounds like he was just perfect and was a special part of your family. We all know what it feels like losing a precious golden, it will get better and time will help you to heal. He will live on in your heart and memories forever.


----------

